# Red Deer Rut 2012



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

Has anyone else been out and about wtaching the rut? We are coming into the peak of the Rut throughout the country so its the perfect time to get out to a local deer park or to a forest and see the amazing sights and sounds of britains wildlife!

I have spent a fair bit of time in the New Forest this year and i have also had a trip up to Richmond, had a fair bit of success so far but im hoping for further success when i head over to exmoor in just a over a week.

More information and a slideshow of my better images from this year can be seen here.
Alex Eames Photography | Red Deer Rut 2012

I have been doing a bit of experimenting with silhouettes and back lighting.








​


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Will do...off to Minsmere Saturday morning.

The perfect combination for me. A couple of hours of grunting, groaning stags followed by 4 hours of Autumn birding!

Cant wait. That noise as you get out of the car, even though the herd is 800m away.

Its a shame I've lost track of my local Sika herd. I saw them rutting about 6 years ago, but the numbers seem to have nose dived over the last few years. :devil:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Beautiful photos of such regal animals! I love the ones in the mist, very atmospheric! :2thumb:


----------

